# Diagnosis



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Well guys, I finally got my official dx of Graves Disease this past Friday and my Tapazole was decreased today from 4 a day to 2 a day. I also got my FNA scheduled, although, it is not until mid-November.

My Endo also wants me to have a bone density scan. Any one had this done?


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I've just been dx with GD too. Lucky us!
I was never asked about a bone density scan, someone else might be able to help with that.


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, lucky us; I suppose lol.

I have been suffering for about 8 years untreated. She said since I had been hyper so long they needed to do the scan. I am really curious as to how it is done exactly. My doctor has such a "god complex" I can't even ask her a question.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have a bone density scan every 6 months. It is a painless procedure, google Dexa scan. It is sort of like a CT scan. I do have osteo, and mine is most likely from being undiagnosed for 20 years. I haven't had any problems except I fell and broke a wrist last winter.

Best to you!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I have had the DEXA scan also, due to being small-framed and hyperthyroid. It showed osteopenia. My first one was at age 48.

Renee


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I worry slightly because I have only been dx'd hyper for 8 years. I think it has been going on most my life because I have had these symptoms for about as long as I could remember...Could eat a horse and never gain a pound, an unhealthy need for sleep accompanied with fatigue, and extreme mood swings; I took 56 500mg aspirin at the age of 10.

I don't drink milk and that concerns me a little. I have always tried to make it up with cheese and yogurt but lets face it; I probably don't get enough of that either.


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

I also, want to add that I have been having cramping all over my body. I had a node in my neck pop out. I think it is on the spinal chain, which, would explain the cramping.

Anyone dealt with myopathy? If so how did it feel?


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, the results are in and showed osteoporosis in the forearm, osteopenia in the hips and my spine showed normal results.

I am not sure if I mentioned this earlier but I am only 29 years old. What is the prognosis for something like this.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

titapwease said:


> Well guys, I finally got my official dx of Graves Disease this past Friday and my Tapazole was decreased today from 4 a day to 2 a day. I also got my FNA scheduled, although, it is not until mid-November.
> 
> My Endo also wants me to have a bone density scan. Any one had this done?


Hi: I'm new here to the graves disease but I have had a bone density scan. Totally painless. I don't think I even had to take my clothes off. You lay on a table in a or chair like table they place the scan over the front of your hip bone and take measurements. No annoying noise, the position your in is not uncortable. Maybe 20 minutes most. Piece of cake. They talk to you you feel relaxed, they were nice and friendly. But they will not tell you anything. You have to get the results from your doctor. Good luck.


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

HotGrandma said:


> Hi: I'm new here to the graves disease but I have had a bone density scan. Totally painless. I don't think I even had to take my clothes off. You lay on a table in a or chair like table they place the scan over the front of your hip bone and take measurements. No annoying noise, the position your in is not uncortable. Maybe 20 minutes most. Piece of cake. They talk to you you feel relaxed, they were nice and friendly. But they will not tell you anything. You have to get the results from your doctor. Good luck.


Thanks for your response HotGrandma.

Here is the doctors report for the scan...

Density of the distal forearm equals 0.44 g/cm2 for a T value of -2.5. Lumbar spine density equals 0.94 g/cm2 giving a T value of -0.9. Proximal left femur density equals 0.72 g/cm2 for a T value of -1.8.

Impression: 
1.Osteoporosis involving the distal right forearm. 
2.Osteopenia proximal left femur. 
3.Normal density of the lumbar spine.

I am only 1/10 away from osteopenia in the lumbar spine.

Again, I am only 29...anyone ever met a 29 year old with osteoporosis?


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Also, welcome to the forum! :hugs:


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

titapwease said:


> Yeah, lucky us; I suppose lol.
> 
> I have been suffering for about 8 years untreated. She said since I had been hyper so long they needed to do the scan. I am really curious as to how it is done exactly. My doctor has such a "god complex" I can't even ask her a question.


Hi titapwease,
My understanding is the calcium absorbtion and bone density thing isnt about how much milk/cheese/ dairy you have been consuming but a whole complex business involving hormones ect ..dont go kicking yourself about the milk bit-plenty in other foods if you want to up your intake,
http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/foods-high-in-calcium.php
(if you cant ask your Dr a question thats a problem too surely)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> I also, want to add that I have been having cramping all over my body. I had a node in my neck pop out. I think it is on the spinal chain, which, would explain the cramping.
> 
> Anyone dealt with myopathy? If so how did it feel?


Big time and it was horrible. You might like to read this................

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

piggley said:


> Hi titapwease,
> My understanding is the calcium absorbtion and bone density thing isnt about how much milk/cheese/ dairy you have been consuming but a whole complex business involving hormones ect ..dont go kicking yourself about the milk bit-plenty in other foods if you want to up your intake,
> http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/foods-high-in-calcium.php
> (if you cant ask your Dr a question thats a problem too surely)


Thanks for the info. I did try to make it up with other products, but I ended up with osteoporosis anyway. This day and age it's hard to afford good nutrition, let alone get the required daily amount. I do know that Graves affects the way your bones absorb calcium...So in turn I got a double whammy. Graves stopped my bones from absorbing correctly and have also not received enough of the vitamins I need.

My doctor is good at what she does; but she has the worst bedside manner I have ever seen. On my last appointment I started asking her about the ultrasound results and the FNA and she told me..."If you want to know all that maybe you should go to school and study to be a doctor, If you don't trust us maybe you should find a new doctor." So I would say it is a problem indeed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> Thanks for the info. I did try to make it up with other products, but I ended up with osteoporosis anyway. This day and age it's hard to afford good nutrition, let alone get the required daily amount. I do know that Graves affects the way your bones absorb calcium...So in turn I got a double whammy. Graves stopped my bones from absorbing correctly and have also not received enough of the vitamins I need.
> 
> My doctor is good at what she does; but she has the worst bedside manner I have ever seen. On my last appointment I started asking her about the ultrasound results and the FNA and she told me..."If you want to know all that maybe you should go to school and study to be a doctor, If you don't trust us maybe you should find a new doctor." So I would say it is a problem indeed.


The woman is forthright if nothing else! LOL!!!


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Andros said:


> Big time and it was horrible. You might like to read this................
> 
> Myopathy from hyper.
> http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism


Andros, I am downright miserable...The slightest movement has been proven to send me into writhing pain. I was driving the other day and dropped my lighter beside my seat; when I tried to slip my hand between the seats it cramped my neck. If I try to scratch my side with the opposite hand, I start cramping in the tendon area where the arm connects to the shoulder. If I crawl in bed and try to roll over on my side; the insides of my legs cramp so bad that it takes at least 15 minutes to return to normal. All I can do in the mean time is massage the area and roll around like I got shot or something.

I can feel the bones in my arms and legs hurt. Almost like something is clamping down really hard on the bone. I am at a loss as to what is causing this severe cramping because I don't have to do anything out of the ordinary for it to happen. I have clearly lost muscle mass because I have a hard time folding laundry and even brushing my hair. My arms become so fatigued that I have to stop a few minutes before I can resume. I can hardly walk up two flights of stairs before I feel a weight bearing down on my legs; like someone tied cinder blocks to my thighs.


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

I know I cannot let this get me down but I am only 29 and been dx'd with two lifelong illnesses. It is depressing at times because I know the diagnoses' are not done yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> Andros, I am downright miserable...The slightest movement has been proven to send me into writhing pain. I was driving the other day and dropped my lighter beside my seat; when I tried to slip my hand between the seats it cramped my neck. If I try to scratch my side with the opposite hand, I start cramping in the tendon area where the arm connects to the shoulder. If I crawl in bed and try to roll over on my side; the insides of my legs cramp so bad that it takes at least 15 minutes to return to normal. All I can do in the mean time is massage the area and roll around like I got shot or something.
> 
> I can feel the bones in my arms and legs hurt. Almost like something is clamping down really hard on the bone. I am at a loss as to what is causing this severe cramping because I don't have to do anything out of the ordinary for it to happen. I have clearly lost muscle mass because I have a hard time folding laundry and even brushing my hair. My arms become so fatigued that I have to stop a few minutes before I can resume. I can hardly walk up two flights of stairs before I feel a weight bearing down on my legs; like someone tied cinder blocks to my thighs.


It brings back memories for sure. I couldn''t walk; my feet felt crushed. Mucho pain everywhere. Especially the right hip. OMG!!

I will keep you in my prayers for all of this.

Have you taken any Quinalones i.e. Cipro, Fluorquinalone etc., statins or glucophage?

Do you think you might also have electrolyte depletion? Autoimmune does in fact deplete Ferritin, Electrolytes, Vitamin D and other vitamins.

Are you eating glutens and using artificial sweeteners and consuming hidden MSG?


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Andros said:


> It brings back memories for sure. I couldn''t walk; my feet felt crushed. Mucho pain everywhere. Especially the right hip. OMG!!
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers for all of this.
> 
> ...


No, none of those meds, only my two tapazole and three propranolol a day.

I could have a depletion but I should mention when I was 15 I pulled a muscle in my neck and haven't been right ever since. I have pulled several more since then but never put any thought into what may have cause it.

I drink a lot of caffeine and am sure I get plenty of the other bad things you listed. We try our best to eat healthy by way of plenty of veggies and fruits but it is so hard sometimes. I always feel better after talking to you Andros. You give me some hope. Most of my family shrugs me off because they think I am just being a hypochondriac.

I have had trouble from my right hip for years now. When she did the dexa and strapped my left foot to the board I had pain in the right hip. If I lay on a flat surface I can't get up because my hip locks in place.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> I know I cannot let this get me down but I am only 29 and been dx'd with two lifelong illnesses. It is depressing at times because I know the diagnoses' are not done yet.


it is said that, "Things, stuff and other people only bother you if you let it!" Do not let it.

You are going to be fine; better than fine! I have so many life-long illness' it isn't funny but I am great!!

You would be surprised what attitude, a good doctor and a spiritual life-line can do for you!!! I don't care if you practice Wicca; just believe in a power higher than your self.

All good things will happen!

We all are here to help you on your journey to wellness.


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

Andros said:


> it is said that, "Things, stuff and other people only bother you if you let it!" Do not let it.
> 
> You are going to be fine; better than fine! I have so many life-long illness' it isn't funny but I am great!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! It means so much to me. I don't have any friends because they always hurt you in the end so I don't bother. I am a loner and always have been. My family acts shocked when I come home with a new diagnosis and I say I told you this for a long time and you wouldn't believe me.

I have been having a lot of depression lately. I feel I have very limited places to turn where I know someone will understand what I am going through.

On top of it all I have had severe pain under the right side of my rib for about 2 weeks. Now, this could be a number of things...fractured rib or maybe the liver, possibly even my gall bladder. Could be anything. I see my regular doctor on Monday and I feel awful because I am going to go in there and unload this whole list of ailments that weren't so debilitating before all this started. Is it possible that because my thyroid levels were so high that they masked all this pain and other problems?

I hate to jump to conclusions but it's like I am just waiting on my cancer diagnosis next. Almost anticipating it for some odd reason.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> Thank you! It means so much to me. I don't have any friends because they always hurt you in the end so I don't bother. I am a loner and always have been. My family acts shocked when I come home with a new diagnosis and I say I told you this for a long time and you wouldn't believe me.
> 
> I have been having a lot of depression lately. I feel I have very limited places to turn where I know someone will understand what I am going through.
> 
> ...


Your ribs could be costochondritis. Do a Google!

I understand; being validated means the world to all of us. Even if it is cancer which I hope not but when you know something, then you can do something about it.

The world is changing and so are our social interactions. It's become a "me" society; very hedonistic.

What is a friend anyway? Can we actually define that word? What we expect and what is are two different things.

You don't lose when you lose fake friends. Joan Jett

Read more: http://www.finestquotes.com/select_quote-category-Fake-page-0.htm#ixzz27tCO5yfl


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

You are right Andros, completely and utterly correct. Thanks for talking with me today. You don't know just how much it really means to me!

I know that you understand how it feels to jump through all the hoops; just to get a diagnosis.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Titapwease, 
I can relate totally to how you are feeling, going through illess alone is utterly frightening (-been there, done it and still doing it). even people with tons of support feel alone then.
Not sure how you cope with Dr Authoritarian, but at least she's competant so you dont have that worry. (competance sounds like her only asset )
Hang in there, totally spoil and indulge yourself at every opportunity as well.it helps.
Praying that things improve for you very soon


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

piggley said:


> Hello Titapwease,
> I can relate totally to how you are feeling, going through illess alone is utterly frightening (-been there, done it and still doing it). even people with tons of support feel alone then.
> Not sure how you cope with Dr Authoritarian, but at least she's competant so you dont have that worry. (competance sounds like her only asset )
> Hang in there, totally spoil and indulge yourself at every opportunity as well.it helps.
> Praying that things improve for you very soon


Thanks piggley! It has a way of making one want or in some way need to work it out alone. I can definitely relate to that; I didn't even tell my mother for a week. As far as my endo, I will continue to see her because I don't want to change now; I just started feeling better. I am unsure of her competence, as she has had a malpractice suit. Now, I know good docs often have suits filed, but in her case the guy died and it had to do with her and another doc not making diagnosis in time.

When I had my ultrasound on a nodule the eluded RAIU and several doctors felling my goiter, she was supposed to discuss it with me in my next appt. Well, next appt. rolls around and I am waiting there for an hour and when I finally see her I am there for 5 mins...with a see you in three weeks.

Three weeks pass and I ask her about it, and she freaks out on me.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

titapwease said:


> Thanks piggley! It has a way of making one want or in some way need to work it out alone. I can definitely relate to that; I didn't even tell my mother for a week. As far as my endo, I will continue to see her because I don't want to change now; I just started feeling better. I am unsure of her competence, as she has had a malpractice suit. Now, I know good docs often have suits filed, but in her case the guy died and it had to do with her and another doc not making diagnosis in time.
> 
> When I had my ultrasound on a nodule the eluded RAIU and several doctors felling my goiter, she was supposed to discuss it with me in my next appt. Well, next appt. rolls around and I am waiting there for an hour and when I finally see her I am there for 5 mins...with a see you in three weeks.
> 
> Three weeks pass and I ask her about it, and she freaks out on me.


Titawease, 
Im speechless. 
Why are you copping this rubbish from someone you are paying to help you? 
I think when you feel stronger you will know what to do. 
Many MD's out there should be driving Taxis insead,
I wouldnt even let this Woman near my potplants,


----------



## titapwease (Aug 31, 2012)

piggley said:


> Titawease,
> Im speechless.
> Why are you copping this rubbish from someone you are paying to help you?
> I think when you feel stronger you will know what to do.
> ...


lol potplants :anim_63:. I felt so bad before I saw her that I told them to get me into the fastest one. This may very well be the reason she was the fastest.

If it gets to a point where I think she is not doing what needs done, then you are right; I will switch. I even thought about continuing to see her and have my pcp refer me to a new one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titapwease said:


> You are right Andros, completely and utterly correct. Thanks for talking with me today. You don't know just how much it really means to me!
> 
> I know that you understand how it feels to jump through all the hoops; just to get a diagnosis.


{{{{{{{titapwease}}}}}}}


----------

